# FDA warning



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

We just got through a rough month of getting our dog's health back. We discovered, by the elimination process, that the culprit was the pieces of dried chicken strips that I had been using while training her in food drive.
Today I decided to search the WWW to see if others had a similar experience. Much to my surprise we were not alone.

Here is a link to the most recent article on the subject:

http://www.seattledogspot.com/2011/...g-to-dog-owners-about-chicken-jerky-products/

Please pass on to dog your owner friends.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

wow thank you for the heads up! My wife was giving them to her new puppy last week! Thats gonna stop! I know she would be devastated!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks very much, I have a friend up in Wash that feeds these to her dog for treats. I forwarded the article to her.


----------



## Claire Poissonniez (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for the warning! I hope your dog feels better soon. Does anyone know what brand is the problematic one? Not that I'll be feeding any chicken jerky treats anytime soon...


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Are there specific brands associated with this, or just anything produced in China?


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

The product comes from China but is repackaged either in the USA and/or Canada. Not always indicated on the package where they are from. If I would have seen China indicated on the packages I would never had bought them in the first place. Remember the tainted dog food 4 or 5 years ago?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a rule in effect since the 2006-2007-2008 (and continuing) disasters: If the package doesn't give the sources for all ingredients (including so-called country-of-origin labeling), I don't buy it.


http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=83235

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/mon...-china-could-spread-because-of-inflation.html



No, I'm not that impressed with the FDA, either. But in comparison .....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

You can make them yourself -- big, small, thinner or thicker, chewier or harder, with one ingredient:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBul...ts-your-favorite-22321/index2.html#post309761


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Only feed stuff made in America, from companies who believe in full disclosure of their products, origins, and manufacturing.

Thanks for the article, I put it on my blog and facebook.


----------

